# [email protected] Chinchilla Pellets



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed the change in [email protected] chinchilla pellets or is it just me? 

My Chins have been on these pellets for months now and absolutely love them! But the last two bags i bought contain smaller, darker looking pellets. Have [email protected] possibly changed their supplier? Also i'm pretty sure it used to say "complete pellet food" on the bag and now it says "complementary pellet food"... Good thing i also give my chins hay, dried grass, flowers and herbs.

I asked a [email protected] staff members about this who had no idea and said they will look into it for me. Just wondering if any other Chin owners use [email protected] pellets and have noticed the change?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Not noticed a change - I've been feeding [email protected] pellets to my chins for years. As for complete vs complementary, no pellets for a chin could be complete as they should have 24hr access to hay. I also give mine herbs, flowers, fruit wood etc too.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Not noticed a change - I've been feeding [email protected] pellets to my chins for years. As for complete vs complementary, no pellets for a chin could be complete as they should have 24hr access to hay. I also give mine herbs, flowers, fruit wood etc too.


The [email protected] pellets used to be quite large/puffy and a light'ish brown colour with a hint of green (if i remember correctly), now they seem to be quite small and dark. The packaging has also slightly changed. My chins still eat them and seem to like them but the sudden change is not good in my opinion.

New packaging:










and old packaging:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

It is possible the recipe could have changed. As far as I know Burgess manufactures all of [email protected]'s range of pet food. Which is why alot of the food from both companies look very similar.

No chinchilla food is 'complete' they need a constant supply of hay with the addition of herbs, flowers and healthy chews with a small amount of pellets.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> It is possible the recipe could have changed. As far as I know Burgess manufactures all of [email protected]'s range of pet food. Which is why alot of the food from both companies look very similar.
> 
> No chinchilla food is 'complete' they need a constant supply of hay with the addition of herbs, flowers and healthy chews with a small amount of pellets.


I give my chins Burgess Excel Timothy hay with marigold and dandelions (fresh herbage variety) and also give them mixed herbs and flowers (also Burgess brand). I mix the herbs/flowers in with their pellets and put a bundle of hay in their cage every evening. I buy various chew toys, treats, additional pellets and other types of hay/grass from here: CHINCHILLAS 2 SHOP


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I think all the foods at pets at home now say complementary, i assume it is imply that variety to the diet is important. Especially where hay, which should make up a large part of the diet, is concerned.


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

ditzychick said:


> I think all the foods at pets at home now say complementary, i assume it is imply that variety to the diet is important. Especially where hay, which should make up a large part of the diet, is concerned.


Hay should make up a large part of their diet but my chins don't seem to eat much of it at all. They seem to prefer Timothy hay but still only eat little bits of it.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

PowerPie5000 said:


> Hay should make up a large part of their diet but my chins don't seem to eat much of it at all. They seem to prefer Timothy hay but still only eat little bits of it.


 
Have you try exel forage/herbage The herbage has marigolds and dandylion? flowers and the girls i look after love it.


----------

